# Perkins 4-107



## trecksail (Dec 2, 2004)

Yo all,

I've tried a search (google and here) for a re-build kit but couldn't find anything other than a few numbers to call. Does anyone know about how much a re-build kit might run for a 107? Or the best place to get one? 

Also, in some old threads here, and online, the hp of the 107/108 seem to be a matter of confusion. The Perkins manual lists the hp as 45 at 3600rpm. I googled it and found quite a bit of variation including at least 50 boats with the 107/108 listed for sale stating everything in between 35hp to 50hp. An old thread here said 30hp. Anyone know how there could be a different actual hp than Perkins rated them?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Have you also tried looking for a westerbeke 4-107? Try here for more info:
Torresen Marine

Here's the major spares kit- Westerbeke 12719 Ships Store Torresen


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Diesels list two horsepower ratings: intermitent or continuous. My Yanmar SB12 was really only a ten horse engine for steady use, but twelve horse was available at max rpms for emergencies. My Perkins manual specifies 38 hp for the 4-107 for continuous use, 45(?) for short bursts. Also these engines were in production for many years, and measurement procedures changed.
I've never tried to rebuild one, but there should be kits for such a ubiqitous motor.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

There are kits for almost everything if you know the secrets, which are the make and model for the same engine in different applications. My Westerbeke W-52, an '80s engine, is not only also a Perkins 4-135, but a Mazda R2 diesel found in hundreds of thousands of B2200 and Ford Ranger light pickups until 1990 or so. There must be 100,000 of these engines still running in Australia alone, where they were the utility vehicle of choice, it seems, for 20 years.

I am pretty sure the 4-107 also went into tractors and other applications, and a rebuild kit for "other" will likely be cheaper by far than that for "marine".


----------



## winterbuoy (Apr 8, 2007)

Try these guys....Foley Marine & Industrial Engines


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Winterbuoy--

There have been some horror stories about Foley, which you might want to read before referring any one to them. See *HERE*


----------



## winterbuoy (Apr 8, 2007)

Crap, never read that stuff. I did talk to this Dr. Diesel and he talked me out of rebuilding my 4108 because he told me they could go 10000 hours with no problems. He could have made real money out of me. Mine has 2500 but is an 82 so I thought it might be tired. I also bought some parts from them with no problems but that's just me. If you guys have had problems with them then by all means I retract my earlier post.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe he's moody. There's a smimilar thread on the Woodenboat forum.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Trek,

Plenty of parts out there -- as others have mentioned. Perkins is a pretty common engine in farm machinery and fixed generators.

First thing I'd recommend you do is to double check and verify your engine serial number. With this in hand, you should be able to call any diesel maintenance shop and ask them for an assist. The reason you may need the engine serial number is that over the years the way these engines were marinized and assembled varied a bit. I've got a newer 4-108, and it's a little different from earlier models. 

I see that you're here on Lake Michigan -- Torresen's a very helpful place to call. 

Best of luck,
PF


----------



## trecksail (Dec 2, 2004)

*Thanks*

Appreciate the tips. I'll give em a try. 
Ouch, just googled Foley Marine and Industrial and the first post that came up after his site is the Wooden boat forum - pretty harsh. The next one is some kind of rippoff report site with this: Rip-off Report: Foley Marine & Industrial Engines ripoff Worcester Massachusetts
Not overwhelming by themselves, but in googling perkins parts, I'm pretty sure nearly every boating board has some pretty bad news on them. Seems to be schitzo from most of what's been said. 
Think I'll give some of the other suggestion a call!


----------

